
Google AI will no longer use gender labels like 'woman' or 'man' - franczesko
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-cloud-vision-api-wont-tag-images-by-gender-2020-2
======
raxxorrax
I will say it:

Gender topics have reached a point of dogmatic idiocy that is only shadowed by
the theories itself. Some think it to be the antithesis to religious dogmatic
thought, and maybe it was at first, but it has long since looked into the
abyss as it seems.

Not a bad short term business decision but I doubt it will net Google many
points in the long run. Although they certainly already had their missteps
with race.

------
sgt
Seems like politically correct bullshit to me. Sorry to be this blunt. Are
there people on HN in agreement with me or has this world gone absolutely
crazy?

~~~
oldmonk1990
This is crazy. There are so many health related, genetics related, society
related aspects of applications that need identification of gender in order
for them to be effective. Just eliminating gender because it's not 100%
accurate it's bs and no one asked for it.

------
gshdg
“ Google said it had made the change because it was not possible to infer
someone's gender solely from their appearance. It also cited its own ethical
rules on AI, stating that gendering photos could exacerbate unfair bias.”

~~~
franczesko
If people can't cope with the fact, that technology based on statistics
correctly classifies males and females, maybe they should just stop using it
(and/or create their own thing), rather changing the technology. AI is not
biased, but clearly - people are.

~~~
m-p-3
I would say that anything has bias (even AI, they exists because of us and our
initial preconceptions), but at some point you can't deny the fact that we are
all biologically born either a man or woman even if you don't feel like one or
feel trapped into the wrong gender.

And even if you're a man or woman, we live in the present where some fashion
items or appearances are commonly associated to a specific gender. Those
change over time, but don't expect people to associate a style to another
gender overnight and AI still have to make these common associations to be
useful or relevant to the current time, and they'll evolve too.

------
bertbert
Another decision that erodes my trust in Google Cloud further.

